# Do you have to be rich to own a Skyline



## carlreeve (Mar 28, 2004)

Skylines are expensive to run and even more to mod.
So do we need a good job to fix our addiction?
Here is a poll to find out (maybe a taboo subject but what the heck)


----------



## carlreeve (Mar 28, 2004)

I have my vote in to show willing


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Yes !!! unfortunately.
Luckily I have a sugar mommy  
Until she sees this  
cheers cokey


----------



## weston (Jun 30, 2001)

*sugar mom ?*

whats that then?


----------



## weston (Jun 30, 2001)

? pressed the wrong button


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

I aint rich , but I make sacrafices so that I can own it , but the cardboard box is starting to let in so if anyone has any good ways of waterproofing one let me know.lol


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Im FAR from rich, il tell you that much! Thats why i got a serious problem with some of the prices they try to charge you for Skyline stuff in the UK.

But im doing fine thanks


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Im an international cat burglar so i do ok with my skyline although its not the most discrete of vehicles so i only use it at weekends.


----------



## Blue Neon (May 6, 2004)

Tried to sell various body parts to get one 

Tried to sell various relatives to get one  (Mother-in-law free to good/bad home)

Tried to save up for one (ETA of enough cash...2010..) 

Seriously, would scoop out eyballs and fry them to own one...

*sigh*....


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

I will not say the term Rich is a must, as I know some Rich people totaly managed to screw up a Nicer Skyline.. 

It is a car you have to spend money on wisley, and take care of it in every aspect...... Saying that Its not a Cheap car and requires close attention.


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm in no way Rich, i earn a resonable amount for the area (though wish i was contracting again  ), but it soon goes on all the bills and the tax man  , i just try to save for a few months and then get some work done and then save again.

Just hope nothing major ever goes wrong otherwise it may be time to use the plastic 

Andy


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

I took a pay cut to move to a company in the town where I live, instead of commuting 80 miles a day to Bristol and back! No way could I have a Skyline with my old job, but even though new job pays less - I have more money and more free time = Skyline :smokin: 

Still should be on more money though - I'm earning less now than I did when I started work after graduating 2 years ago!!  

Jeff


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

*Not rich*

Do not too badly BUT tax, NI, AND i think i'm paying the CSA for every teenage mother in Britain.  

Charlie...


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Typical poor garage owner, if it wasnt for free petrol, insurance and labour I doubt I would have it.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I ain't rich thats for sure, and get paid sod all really. A relative died and I decided the money I got should be for a Skyline. So I now own her, have insured her and am currently getting her serviced etc and hope to run her for as long as I can afford to. When money get tight I'll sell me other car/s then me misses and last of all my soul, then I might just give up


----------



## Blue Neon (May 6, 2004)

kenan said:


> I ain't rich thats for sure, and get paid sod all really. A relative died and I decided the money I got should be for a Skyline. So I now own her, have insured her and am currently getting her serviced etc and hope to run her for as long as I can afford to. When money get tight I'll sell me other car/s then me misses and last of all my soul, then I might just give up


man after me own heart  

(but i wont own one for ages yet...*sigh*)

nice car mate


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

*Money Money Money*

Im by no means rich 
I had to go through hell and back to get my baby, but i must admit that sharing a house with 2 other lads in the same deal as me does make day to day living V cheap (£308pm all in)    
Leaves plenty for my girl
However i do seem to be spending an inordinate amount of cash on what is essentially a 14 yr old car!!!!!  
Still what the hell you only get old once! may as well do it in style. :smokin:


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

*Rich ?*

£24k to buy.
Halfway through 4th year of ownership.
All running & modding (to 550bhp) costs so far, including insurance but excluding fuel = £30k
So roughly £15k a year  

Worth every penny  

Not rich but above average income.

Vincenzo

P.S. I've just looked and I've spent £6758.12p on fuel. How sad is it that I know that?


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Well i suppose the power you run should correlate to your salary in some way.. I may be wrong though..... The more power you run the more you need to spend to get there and maintain it.
Just my 2p worth

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## carlreeve (Mar 28, 2004)

Well so far it looks like you dont have to be rich to own a skyline just to run one. Poor = (Petrol * Mods) / Heavy right foot. LOL


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

chas said:


> i think i'm paying the CSA for every teenage mother in Britan


What, you nailed ALL of em? Nice one mate, your a Legend, lololol


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

*No SteveN*

Not all,just most of the Scottish ones and a few from down south.   

Charlie...


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

I am filthy but thats another story  Just wish the missus was too 
I think Moore's law, which applies to computers also seems to apply equally to my outgoings.
For anyone not familiar with Moore's law it states that, the processing power of CPU's will double every 18 months - or something like that 
Only problem is of course that my income does not seem to be keeping track


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Bassman said:


> I am filthy but thats another story  Just wish the missus was too
> I think Moore's law, which applies to computers also seems to apply equally to my outgoings.
> For anyone not familiar with Moore's law it states that, the processing power of CPU's will double every 18 months - or something like that
> Only problem is of course that my income does not seem to be keeping track


Moore's law also states that the price will half in the same time period! Its a shame that part of the equation doesn't seem to apply :smokin:


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

> Well i suppose the power you run should correlate to your salary in some way..


If only it were true lol


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

u need to earn reasonable money to have these cars coz most people end up tuning them and that costs alot


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

What might be more revealing is what type of skyline you own vs. salary?
T


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

spent most of my (borrowed) money on a 33 GTr only to spend loads on mods/repairs. So convinced my misses that we would really be better off buying a 34 with very low mileage so that we wouldn`t spend any extra on it. Now 6 months on with it I`ve picked up the tuning catalogue....    


worth every penny..


----------



## AWoL (May 6, 2004)

Lets just say I clicked the first button....

I took delivery of a 92 R32 GTS25 yesterday, dead battery+wrong terminals=£60 rear tyre needed £25 (used 205 Bridgestone). 

Last night - the feggin indicator stalk busted=£40+ from main Nissan dealerfor part only ...anyone breaking an R32 anywhere?!

Life is certainly getting expensive quickly...just hope nothing else needs sorting for a few weeks

...and I wanted a GTR...FNURK!


----------



## Dan (May 13, 2002)

I posted an almost identical poll a few years ago and I got a right slating. 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=6828

Talk about paranoid....even renamed the thread 'paranoia'!
Seems like everyone's chilled out since then anyway.
 :smokin:


----------



## R32 Godzilla! (Jan 29, 2004)

Im in the first catagory not rich but doing ok, I bought my r32 with the intent of leaving as it was when i picked it up and just enjoying driving it but thanks to my bank manager its now having loads of mods done


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

i am in the first category around 12k-13k and i just about manage a pulsar GTiR. Was gonna sell and save for a R33 GTR but would take too long at the moment


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Im not sure how rich you need to be cos i keep spending all my money before i have earnt it       
Bl***y std tubbies need a good spanking  
JAY


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

dangerous dave said:


> I aint rich , but I make sacrafices so that I can own it , but the cardboard box is starting to let in so if anyone has any good ways of waterproofing one let me know.lol


Duct Tape 



Blue Neon said:


> Tried to sell various body parts to get one
> 
> Tried to sell various relatives to get one (Mother-in-law free to good/bad home)
> 
> ...


I heard somewhere that someone sold a testicle for $52,000 USD  weird, although for a skyline I think I could live with one and a marble for the other just so I'm well balanced.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Im not rich,

I just happened to be in the right place at the right time with the proceeds from my house sale to purchase my dream car at an absolute bargain price from a nice man in the russian mob !! lol   just in time for it to go bang   

Still, here we are, 18 months and about to be rebuild number three later and I have spent double what the car cost in the first place on repairs and tuning, my overdrafts well into 5figures, and I have a loan now, but I still think its worth it for the four months each year I get to drive it !! (if Im lucky !!) 

Maybe I need help !!

J.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

bladerider said:


> Still, here we are, 18 months and about to be rebuild number three later and I have spent double what the car cost in the first place on repairs and tuning


You've been pretty unlucky  - what's the diagnosis this time?

Phil


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

nipped a shell

dont sound to bad if you say it quick !!!


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

dangerous dave said:


> I aint rich , but I make sacrafices so that I can own it , but the cardboard box is starting to let in so if anyone has any good ways of waterproofing one let me know.lol


Shiny duct tape 

But aaply carefully as once stuck it would destroy your house if your trying to remove it


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

If I spent as much money on my Skyline as I spend on my wife, I'd have a Z-Tune. 

And I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm easily as poor as Skyline owners get, but by being frugal, and using a sharp eye, i've managed to pick up some bargains secondhand.

I have a friend who has spent over £10k on basic mods, by buying brand new, including a HKS hard pipe kit  

but i've picked up oil coolers, engine bits, shocks, springs, gearbox oil, and SSQV's, all very cheap, and once they are fitted, who can tell???!!??

my only new buy is a Nur Spec R exhaust, but only cos i couldn't find a secondhand one

lol

mook


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

am i the only one whos doesnt think that 60K is filthy rich?


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm not rich .. and I don't spend money on mods .. infact apart from servicing I've only spent £110 on the car since March


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Haribo said:


> am i the only one whos doesnt think that 60K is filthy rich?


No  :smokin:


----------



## NoNothin (Aug 6, 2003)

Haribo said:


> am i the only one whos doesnt think that 60K is filthy rich?


Thats not quite what it says. It means an earnings band between 60k and filthy rich (whatever that is)

Unless you are being funny


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

okish pay for the time being.. but still i would not throw money at stupidy priced parts or exessive labour charges.. hence some DIY


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Dont have to be rich as such, just have to have more money than sence.


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Well if you have the money to buy one, use it wisely, get it checked out by some one in the Know. Treat it well, regular oil changes, using the best oil. DO not over rev it! and run in the order of 400 hp and you do not ned deep pockets to own or run a skyline.
How ever if you wish to have the ultimate driving machine it can be expensive 500 plus hp does not come cheap because to do it properly you have to do more than just engine work.
Treat your car well and it will look after you and your pocket.

I have driven over 200,000 miles in skylines in 3 cars over 10 years using my cars daily and for track days, in each car having more hp and fun, with out the major problems some of this forums members seam to suffer from. So be wise look after your car and it will look after you.

Befor some bright spark askes my current car is pushing well over 500hp and does go to sainsburys as well as on track days, it is not rapped in cotten wool or a weekend car only. :smokin:


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Oops just a quick note , will the the moderators stop these Chav's calling our beloved cars Liners its not a bloody SHIP!


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

R1 Nismo said:


> Oops just a quick note , will the the moderators stop these Chav's calling our beloved cars Liners its not a bloody SHIP!



2nd that,

Mine is my 2nd vehicle but it would be very unpracticle driving on site with a GTR and getting shovels and buckets of tools out the boot wouldnt it !

Whenever I go out and not to work its the the only vehicle I drive but in a year of ownership iv spent around £1800 on repairs or mods


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I took the Bomber to a couple of building sites to satisfy the curiosity of some colleagues !!

And i had a Xmas tree in the back of it one year, a 6+ footer too !!!


Oh and Steve,




SteveN said:


> Dont have to be rich as such, just have to have more money than sence.



That does of course require less money for some than for others !!!

     

hehehe


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Depends on where you are in the world I guess. To own/buy a Skyline GTR in Europe (if you look away from England) or the US plus maintainence and access to parts etc. yeah I guess you have to be a little wealthy..


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Salary < Skyline


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm not rich but I'm having a bloody good go at getting there. The problem with trying to quantify someones wealth by using income brackets is that it doesn't allow for other commitments. I had far more spare/ disposable income when I was a kid living at home but I wouldn't say that made richer as such. Does that make sense?


----------



## tschreibung (Jul 11, 2005)

stuartstaples said:


> I'm not rich but I'm having a bloody good go at getting there. The problem with trying to quantify someones wealth by using income brackets is that it doesn't allow for other commitments. I had far more spare/ disposable income when I was a kid living at home but I wouldn't say that made richer as such. Does that make sense?


That makes perfect sense. Some people live by the theory of "Motivation by obligation" which I don't condone. If you make decent money and can resist spending it on useless crap, to some you may appear rich. I have been saving for the one thing that I have wanted for about 3 years now and finally did it. Oh, and for the record, I make about $125,000 USD a year. That's O.K. for a college dropout.


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

Iv took mine on site a few times ,for a decent run out and for the curious ones. 
One time there was a chap in hes 50s who i'd known for years digger driver with his own machine hes fairly well off id say hes got a year old van for work a Discovery for hes runabout and hes plaything is the Ford Focus RS reckons its fantastic for overtaking etc, hes also got a mint XR4i with less than 10000 on the clock that is permanetly garaged.
Anyway, took him for a spin at dinner time bit difficult in a city to show him much so went out to the dual carriageway, just coming off the roundabout I went for it and by the time we were off the slip road we were doing around *25mph took it to *45mph and had to ease off,
'f**k' he went 'thats the fastest car iv ever been in'

he may be better off than me for money and number of vehicles but im far richer  in a differant way


----------



## vicky (Aug 31, 2004)

Well i would like those people in the filthy category to own up.


----------



## RoboPope (Sep 23, 2001)

Gonna need some piccies first vicky to help motivate the folks to come forward

Pope


----------



## vicky (Aug 31, 2004)

RoboPope said:


> Gonna need some piccies first vicky to help motivate the folks to come forward
> 
> Pope


Ok then Mr Pope. If it will make the rich ones step forward.


----------



## RoboPope (Sep 23, 2001)

well im in to the top cateory but i guess where then top of that is but with that pic you aren't going to get any lol

Pope


----------



## osxwhipswindoze (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm well into 6 figures and drive a GTS. How does that figure?

To me my car gets me from A to B, I'm not into BHP (clearly) although my car aint no slouch. I chose a GTS as it's a great car but not OTT (yet  )

Other commitments are pretty significant and so long as I'm mobile I'm content. I have other passions that I consider more important.


----------



## GTST3.0 (Sep 14, 2005)

Dont have to be wealthy, its not a Fezza!

But some mechanical sympathy goes a long way to keep costs down, plus good contacts


----------



## US_R33 (Aug 21, 2005)

personally, i'm a student (23 years old).....just about all of my mods on the car though are coming from full sponsorship  thank god i have excellent interpersonal skills


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*rich*

i thought being rich and owning a skyline is a contradiction of terms,
you cant be rich and own a skyline


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I was comfortable, then I bought a GTR.. Nuff said.... Plus I move house 30th this month and just spent 6k on a wedding. So now a ain't got 2 pennys to rub together.


----------



## mx_monkey (Jan 17, 2005)

R32 Combat said:


> So now a ain't got 2 pennys to rub together.



Just up the price of the Torque split controllers I say > 

"A Satisfied Customer"


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

but you also find some with too much money and less common sence.. they dont know what to do with it and start throwing it like theres no tomorrow!


----------



## mini me (Sep 21, 2005)

i aint rich but if your smart you can have a decent good car for your money  
and i do the most on my car by my self..
sorry if my english aint the best(as my car is  )


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

WILL SMITH said:


> i thought being rich and owning a skyline is a contradiction of terms,
> you cant be rich and own a skyline


Yep, just like the saying, "happily married".


----------



## Cable (Sep 17, 2005)

Not rich (tho I wish I was), I just don't spend my money on going out and getting leathered. It's amazing how much money people spend on doing that and smoking so at the end of the day I still have something to show for it rather than a bad headache and dodgey liver.


----------



## Des (Sep 11, 2005)

You dont need to be rich, you just need to be willing to sacrifice a few things to keep the devil inside you happy an eager to accelerate harder.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

agreed.. i dont drink and i dont smoke.. doesnt make me sad at all..., there are other ways to chill and have fun... but that gives me spare cash for otherthings...but then the ladies rinse my wallet dry!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*We're all poor if we make less than 250,000 a year and live in London*

At least if we have an average number of children and use all the facilities in London to the full, it has been said. 

So, if more than that is rich, then very rich must be double that, super rich must be three times that, and feelthy rich must be anything over the million a year mark. (Of course nowadays everyone and his sidekick gets million-pound bonuses at Christmas.:smokin: I wish...)

So, if you're not earning it, planning to earn it, or planning to inherit, then a trip to the corner shoppie for some scratch cards might be in order.


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

im in the second catergory, i have always spent my money on cars since i was 18(saff cossie4x4). when i bought the 33gtr when i was 23 i had a little freedom with money, now at 25 and modded the car alot in 2 years i am skint as fcuk. but i will hopefully be saying to you guys next week when the car comes back it was all worth it


----------



## burberry_helmet (Nov 5, 2005)

i'm in the bottom cat. only got a low paid job cos i ain't got no qualifications. this is intresting cos i is aiming to sell my corsa and get me a skyline - all my mates think its the mutts nuts of a car. just worried about wot the insurance will think if i tell them its parked on the front garden.
it will have the best secutity ever, cos i will put my pit bull terrier in it overnight


----------



## yeti34 (Nov 6, 2005)

i am not rich at all im still a student but my mum won the lotto and bought me a r34 i can just scrape together the money to run it


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

yeti34 said:


> i am not rich at all im still a student but my mum won the lotto and bought me a r34 i can just scrape together the money to run it




All that on a £10 lotto win??!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hey, as I have already said why be the richest man in the graveyard !!!!!


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

you dont needa be rich,just gota have the balls to be different....


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Must admit, I dont earn much, But I also dont drink or smoke, and I try to spend money wisely on the Skyline, My work pays for petrol, insurance and I get the free labour.

Mark


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm in the lower half of the 20-29k bracket and I just about manage really but I did a few small things to make sure I do - shop for food a little more efficiently, kill of my BT phone bill (costing too much for something I dont use) and am just careful to not floor it too much or it'll cost a bomb in fuel. I also dont drink or smoke (well the odd pint once or twice a week and its literally a pint or I'm stotting drunk!) - but its worth it - I'm just happy to be driving one - like irishboy said - just gotta have the balls to be different - most ppl spend the money a gtst costs on a punto that aint worth a carrot in 3yrs :/

ant
noob
toon


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

You start of rich and end up poor but wiyh a nice car!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*If you have to work to pay the bills*

You ain't rich.

I have come to the conclusion that rich people are those who do not have to work to afford to live.

As for Skylines, you need to be prepared to spend to get to your ideal state of tune. If you try and cut corners it will cost you more eventually. Trust me on this. 

Buy one, easy money. Run one sensibly (especially a GTS) no problem. Start modifying? You're buggered.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

ANDY H said:


> You start of rich and end up poor but wiyh a nice car!


How true that statement is.


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

*OH TO OWN A SKYLINE*

The answer is a definate NO!

You just need the will to own one.

Let destiny do the rest.

Oh Yeah.


----------



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

i get 23k a year hgv driving and do admit most of my money goes on my car.
its taken me 10 years of owning and selling cars to get to where i am now.
i do think alot about how much i have spent on my car (40k+) and what i could have done with all that money but then hey, what the f##k..... ive got a 555bhp r34gtr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chicanemusic (May 13, 2006)

Im definately not rich.Im in the lowest bracket.
I have links in the motor trade where I can buy parts cheap and I have a couple of personal mechanic friends that can help.Which really helps keep the costs down.
Most of my money goes to petrol cos they are so thirsty.But worth every penny.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

i dont think you have to be rich,lets face it you can now buy a gts for about 3 grand ,but i suppose it depends on a lot of factores,with out offending anyone theres lots of people with skylines that cant realy afford to enjoy them to there full potental ,because maybe thay cant afford wads of fuel ,cant afford any mishaps or brakedowns .take the trips to spa,how many people can afford the trip ,1000miles in fuel/track day/hotel/tunnel/spending money/trackday insurance.i dont think income is the key factor,because £30,000 a year has differant values depending were you live,i think disposeable income is more of a factor.take the r34gtr i think most people would love to own one who are into skylines but i think there out of most peoples price range and yes thay are expensive to run.personaly i own my own businese and i,m very well of ,but i dont get to enjoy my r34gtr as much as i would like due to other comitments.i suppose the point i,m trying to make is money is a big factor because thay are expensive cars to run but solong as you enjoy your skyline in your own way wether your rich or poor thats all that maters:clap: NISMOMAN


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Agree with what Nismo man says .I dont use mine much at all really ,stays in the garage alot and gets it's full service every year regardless of cost which is cheaper in the long run .This year so far apart from petrol it has cost me last weeks 2 new bridgestones on the rear and thats all ,got my service in September and maybe some bumper respray in October due to odd stone chips .I guess I have been lucky in some ways ,never had anything serious go wrong but then I dont do track days and such ,thats when I think you need a big wallet .So far mine costs just like a normall car really


----------



## stu-gts (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, am in the lowest bracket, but manage to own and run my R33 GTS-t and Yam Thunderace - just!! Ok, will be in debt for a few years but hey! Better than ****ing it up a wall! The bike doesn't cost a great deal, so that's no much of an issue. All it means is I have to prioritize things - what's more important to me, going out and getting hammered every weekend, or having seriously quick toys to play with? No contest!!! But as a few other people have said, disposable income is the more important factor (I now have none :bawling: ) but it's worth it  Besides, the more money you have, the more ways you find of spending it on your car to get those extra couple of bhp, or shed another couple of kilos. Hang on, that's a good thing. Bugger, need a new job!!


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

Over here, R34s are estimated at £69000 fully registered.. What can I say? This country hates cars.


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

They are very rare in the states, and owning it is expensive and the support does not exist.... I feel it falls in the 2nd and or 3rd category, 

no matter what, it needs money to run and mod up and lets face it... its not cheap either way...plus we're all obsessive compulsive.... but like everyone else it worth every penny... Mines not even on the road yet and it’s worth it...


----------



## azn superdrift (Jul 12, 2006)

its just time and money, good things come to those who wait, i still live with my parents, im 18 just out of high school doing a 15-20k salary job but i am saving half of my pay from my checks to get my bnr32 in the next 2-3 years


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

azn superdrift said:


> its just time and money, good things come to those who wait, i still live with my parents, im 18 just out of high school doing a 15-20k salary job but i am saving half of my pay from my checks to get my bnr32 in the next 2-3 years


Sorry mate, read the DOT regulations. They've rescinded the import eligability for all skylines except for the revision 2 R33 GTS :-(


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

*oh dear*



yeti34 said:


> i am not rich at all im still a student but my mum won the lotto and bought me a r34 i can just scrape together the money to run it


someone told me about this the other day,i thought it was just bull but your the living truth.

how old are you?


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

there was some thing in our local paper about someone who won lottery and bought a skyline.
had bad accident and someone got injured, car is now a right off kid is apparently locked up for 6 months.


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

*yep*

thats right!!!
is this the same guy??
he can't be locked up as he only posted "why can't i go over 155mph" a few days ago??:nervous:


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

*sorry*

sorry i got the dates mixed up nov 2005 was the last post


----------



## Miss G (Apr 18, 2006)

I guess it all depends on what model you get and how many mods you want to do.

Ive got a standard engined 2000 R34 GTT and apart from the fuel it doesn't cost me much more than a BMW would.

But the fuel is damn annoying. First name terms in my local shell garage. :bawling: Every time I fill up I always think to myself "that could have been a new pair of shoes" Then I get in and drive away and forget all about it :thumbsup:


----------



## NismoR32 (Oct 16, 2006)

im 19, still live at home with a job workin 60 hours per week on $8 an hour. i guess i just happened to be in the right place at the right time! 

mines all stock 90 R32... she'll be a great car! and plus i street race, but i already there's not a single car in my town that can beat it, so i have nothing to prove... I OWN A SKYLINE! not many ppl can say that, ya know


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

street racing is not cool. 

complete waste of time while you can do a drag race legally everywhere in the USA, for a few bucks a time and completely legal. 

sorry mate better stop what you are doing, before you hurt others or yourself, and lose the car you worked hard for.

plus, i dont think the moderators allow us to say anything about streetracing on the public boards.


----------



## magic (Feb 25, 2003)

Borrox ... why leave it to the Dogs Home ...or the kids come to that ... 

Why wait till you've got enough stashed away for that rainy day ...when your too ferkin old to enjoy it .... 

If you've got it .. spend it .. if you haven't ... borrow it ... steal it from the poor box ... sell yer Granny :thumbsup: 

But Invest it in something now that will put a stupid grin on yer face ...and keep it there  . 

Skylines ... :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Suicidal_Maniac (Jun 8, 2004)

"workin 60 hours per week on $8 an hour. i guess i just happened to be in the right place at the right time!"
Like fuk I would!... Try the other way round 8 hours at £60p/h


----------



## Adam_GTR (Dec 22, 2005)

I don't own a skyline yet :-( I'm not in the lowest catagory tho.... far from it actually ;-)

Anyone know where i can source a Mine's Tuned or Nismo Z-Tune Skyline ??


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Adam_GTR said:


> I don't own a skyline yet :-( I'm not in the lowest catagory tho.... far from it actually ;-)
> 
> Anyone know where i can source a Mine's Tuned or Nismo Z-Tune Skyline ??





What part of West Sussex you from mate??


----------



## Berejen (Nov 28, 2006)

I got mine out here for $3000.00 U.S.D and it already had lots of aftermaket mods done to it! 
it depends on where you live...


----------



## Jamerio (Aug 21, 2006)

chas said:


> Not all,just most of the Scottish ones and a few from down south.
> 
> Charlie...


To be honest this country is going down the pan workwise.
The AVG house now costs 170,000 in the England/Wales.

Lot's of jobs pay crappy wages where people have to bust their ass, pay this tax, pay that tax and for a lot of them it's just not worth working.

It annoy's me too, but it's a fact for a lot of people they are better off sitting on their ass and doing nothing.
Not everyone has the drive and ability to do things beyond medial chores.


----------



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

I wouldnt say rich...id say youd have to be finacially secure enough to run it. No point having a beast of a car when you cant afford the petrol!!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

This country hates performance cars, I do have to sacrifice some things to keep mine. Its easy buying it, its hard running it!


----------



## bigsi (May 21, 2005)

Haribo said:


> am i the only one whos doesnt think that 60K is filthy rich?


i agree mate, im 27 and outgoings=income, we all live to our means, i think the real thing hear is how much disposable income do we all have, eg i dont drink or smoke, other than my zx9 i only spend money on the house and the odd holiday. ohh shit, im 28 now, damn, :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah:


----------



## bigsi (May 21, 2005)

burberry_helmet said:


> i'm in the bottom cat. only got a low paid job cos i ain't got no qualifications. this is intresting cos i is aiming to sell my corsa and get me a skyline - all my mates think its the mutts nuts of a car. just worried about wot the insurance will think if i tell them its parked on the front garden.
> it will have the best secutity ever, cos i will put my pit bull terrier in it overnight


ohh, i didnt know people like this were alloud to own skylines?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

don't have to be rich,just know how to manage your money


----------



## NickCH (Apr 9, 2006)

Having owned Skylines for over three years I think I can afford it but most is on credit. It seems that unless you have LOADS of money you will always spend all disposable income on cars like this how ever much you earn. lack of money or mad debt is soon forgotten when the boost kicks in although I don't understand how the younger people can afford to run them.


----------



## driftmeister (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi, Im a newbie on this forum. Had my 34GTT for almost 2 year and modding it for reliability and looks. One thing for sure it has taken out a chunk from my savings but it's all worth it. Everytime just starting the car for a short drive to meet my skyline mates or a day drive out of town would refresh the feelings that a skyline is one car to be respected on the road. Will hope for the actual 34 GTR beast to be on my driveway though....


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

well i ern i think not bad money for a 21 year old and i can aford to run my 33 gtr and another car and transit its easy if you spend money in the right places and dont waste it on drink drugs and women lol


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

leeaids said:


> well i ern i think not bad money for a 21 year old and i can aford to run my 33 gtr and another car and transit its easy if you spend money in the right places and *dont waste it on drink drugs and women lol*


yup. tell those women to buy their sodding clothes of their own money, drugs are biggest waste of money and you if you can dont spend money on alcohol (i dont, so in the near future i hope to own a skyline [4 years hopefully!])


----------



## Ian.W (Mar 30, 2007)

I don’t think you have to be rich or well off to own /run a GTR, but it sure would make it a lot easier.

Just being wise and sensible with your finances is the key, weather you have a high paid job or not if you screw your loaf right you will be able to afford and run one.

I have cut down all my out goings like, mobile phone, gym fees etc and have been working part time in a bar and doing odd jobs on the side like gardening for extra cash, saving it away for a GTR, it soon mounts up. :thumbsup: 

If you want something bad enough and you’re a reasonably intelligent, sensible person there is no reason why you cant have anything you wish for, with in limits of course. Just takes time, but good things come to those who wait, and a bit more special when you finally get your GTR. :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Ian


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

yeah get the women to by there own cloaths works well but i found that if your lucky thay will by your cloaths for u hence more moneys saved


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

YES YES YES..... they are very expensive cars to run if they are modified. end of.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

had a Gts-t, sold it to get my house!! Now saveing for a GTR got about half of wot i think i need (12 - 14 k). I don't earn loads of money yet but it will get better  . I have to have a GTR though, the gts-t was great and it was fast. But it would never be a GTR. But the buying is the easy bit its the running that kills the bank. Oh and i'm 24  lol


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Well I think you either need to be rich or stupid to own one 

But then it's all a question of priorities I guess..

Some guy on here recently posted a very eloquent, articulate & most importantly convincing thread about why owning an expensive performance vehicle is a dumb assed thing to do with your life..

The guy was right of course, for 95% of the population that is..

For the other 5% [which includes everyone on this board *I hope*!] performance cars mean *everything* and to hell with the consequences..


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Looking through this thread, looking at people's opinions and then looking at my own experiences, I'd summarise that you don't have to be rich to buy one - but to keep it on the road can cost an arm and a leg. 

Again, it's all about how you manage your money. If you have disposable income every month circa £500 that you should be relatively OK. Remember how expensive parts can be when things go wrong... and remember the cost of fuel... and remember that you'll want to get it on the track so insurance will be a killer too. 

I think the spec of the car is an important point too. Standard or stage 1 would be the cheapest to keep running, but as soon as you're modifying your engine you'll have to expect more frequent problems.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeh, think you're right - cheap to buy, but expensive to maintain. I avoid long journey's with mine as it's just so expensive. 

I suppose most cost is though the modifying bug, I know that I need to find £2k plus for my choice of brakes etc ....


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

2K for brakes? have your tried stoptech? seems thay can supply a good kit for around 1K.although fitting might be costly unless you are DIY geared...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*I*

yes !!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I was once ................................till I got a Skyline !!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

xaero1 said:


> I think the spec of the car is an important point too. Standard or stage 1 would be the cheapest to keep running, but as soon as you're modifying your engine you'll have to expect more frequent problems.



not if you do it right :chuckle:


----------



## boyzee (Oct 22, 2006)

*Not Rich*

Im not rich,just work hard all week.Saturday morning i get up 7am wash and clean the skyline fill it up with tesco 99 then go out all day.It brings the biggest smile to my face and makes the hard weeks work all worthwhile.I part own a c5 corvette and a supercharged E55 AMG with my son but the gtr is my favorite by far.:chuckle:


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, here's an update to the thread on costs. 

I added up all the costs relating to my car over the last 12 months and worked out my monthly average spend. This included insurance, tax, some garage bills, 1k for petrol and then 3500 for the new engine I had to get. 

On average I have spent 650 quid per month on my car, and that's without doing extensive modifications (aside from the replacement engine of course)

...and my mates wonder why i've hardly been down the pub in the last year


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

GTR is a 50k car, upkeep will reflect this even though these cars can be had for a few grand now.

Sure you can cut corners, and buy 2nd hand parts but thats going to cost you more in the long run.


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

Hey i'm not rich, maybe stupid but thats what happens if you enjoy something!


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

yeah it doesnt help.....i think they call it a skyline tax, the minite you say RB**DET the price goes up 50 %. lol


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Not rich in the least but still an owner. Just curious how much is a used oil pump and water pump worth (less than 15,000 miles)?


----------



## snipersniper (Apr 5, 2008)

definatley not a cheap car to run is expensive.


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

Ive been saving for 2 years now and will take another 3 before I have the money i need but if you want to own your dream car then you will do anything. 

Right????


----------



## Ste333 (Mar 16, 2007)

One thing that hasnt been mentioned really....ive just read through all this. You can be as rich as you like...but what it doesnt have the option of in the poll is whether or not you have a girlfriend/wife.....

That can also hinder your experience, or in some lucky cases make it better lol


----------



## Toady1 (Dec 2, 2007)

it f'kin helps!


----------

